# Woordsuffixen bij elke, zulke en sommige



## (lKj)

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben Nederlands sinds bijna een jaar aan het leren - wat een mooi taal. 
Helaas heb ik in het moment geen andere mogelijkheden dan alleen met internet te leren, wat bedoelt dat grammaticavragen soms niet goed beantwoord kunnen worden.

Het is minder geleden dat ik geleerd heb dat men "een nieuw venster" zegt, maar "het nieuw*e* venster". 'k zie dat de woorden elke, zulke en sommige soms ook met een e aan het einde en soms zonder geschreven zijn, maar bij deze woorden zijn er wel geen artikelen zoals "een" en "het". 

Het was echt lief als mij iemand zeggen kon wanner er *elk* (ezv.) en wanner er *elke* gebruikt wordt.


----------



## Grytolle

"elk" onzijdig, "elke" in andere gevallen

elk huis
elk klein huis
elke man
elke vrouw

www.dutchgrammar.com <- gebruik dat


----------



## (lKj)

Dankje voor de informatie en voor de link, het schijnt erg nuttig 

Je zegt dat als het woord de artikel _het_ heeft is het "elk" en anderszins, als het met _de_ is dan is het "elke". Dus:

Elke vrouw (omdat 't de vrouw is)
Elk dag (omdat 't het dag is)

Is het ook zo met de adjectieven? Ik heb iemand over het internet gevraagd en zij heeft gezegd dat het altijd bv. "mooie" is als de definiërende artikel ervoor staat, zoals "een mooi dag" maar "het mooie dag". Zegt men het mooie dag en de mooie vrouw of zijn er verschillen?


----------



## Grytolle

bij elk(e) krijgt het adjectief dezelfde uitgangen als bij "een" of als er geen determinator is

Je hebt het principe juist begrepen, maar het is "de dag", niet "het dag" 

"elk meisje" was wel een goed voorbeeld geweest


----------



## (lKj)

Ah, wat dom! Ik heb het zelfs gezocht en dan toch de verkeerde artikel gebruikt 

Dus ik zeg "elk meisje" een ook "een mooi meisje", maar "het mooie meisje". 
En voor dag is het "elke dag", "een mooie dag" en "de mooie dag"? 
Ik heb het gevoel dat ik iets fout maak...

*[Off topic question moved to new thread -- Frank, Moderator DF]

[It wasn't really a question, it was just a small observation I had made in Dutch and German. De vraag was retorisch -- (lKj)]
*


----------



## Greetd

Dat klopt, je maakt geen fout


----------



## Dick Farang

In tegenstelling tot de gecompliceerde verbuiging van adjectieven in het Duits, kent het moderne Nederlands maar twee uitgangen:

1. “-e” voor niet-“stoffelijke” bijvoeglijke naamwoorden die een substantief voorafgaan, tenzij in het onzijdig enkelvoud, wanneer “een” of “elk” of geen partikel of voornaamwoord voorafgaat:

zwart paard
een zwart paard
elk zwart paard
het zwarte paard
dat zwarte paard
ons zwarte paard
een bruine schoen
de bruine schoen
zwarte paarden
de zwarte paarden
bruine schoenen
de bruine schoenen
directeur generaal
staten provinciaal

2. altijd “-en” voor “stoffelijke” bijvoeglijke naamwoorden die een substantief voorafgaan:

een houten stoel
het katoenen laken
de gouden ring
ijzeren voorwerpen


----------



## (lKj)

Danku voor de informatie, heel nuttig!  
Ik moet mij nog eraan wenen dat het voor stoffelijke adjectieven anders is, 't schijnt echt raar  Maar ik zou niets zegen want Duits heel erg dommer is, zo als u het wel gezegd hebt. 

En, dus als er een possessiefpronomen is is het einde altijd met -e voor niet stoffelijke adjectieven, zoals "mijn mooi*e* paard"?


----------



## Grytolle

Behalve in uitzonderingsgevallen, ja.


----------



## Frank06

*Hoi,*

*We komen nu wel erg in de buurt van de onderwerpen in deze threads (om het zachtjes uit te drukken :*

** **een Belgisch(e) zanger*
** **plastic/plasticen(?)*
** **Ik ga vers(e) melk kopen*
** **Wat een begaafd(e) schilders!*
** **Heel leuk(e) voorstel!*
** en talloze andere...*

*Aangezien de originele vraag beantwoord is, sluit ik deze thread. Aanverwante problemen kunnen verder in een van de oudere threads besproken worden.*

*Groetjes,*

*Frank*
*Moderator DF*


----------



## Dick Farang

Re: Woordsuffixen bij elke, zulke en sommige:

Graag gedaan.

Toch noch enkele opmerkingen:

“Danku” moet “Dank u” zijn;
“wenen” moet “wennen” zijn; “wenen” betekent in het Duits “weinen” en “Wenen” betekent “Wien”;
“zegen” moet “zeggen” zijn; “de zegen” betekent in het Duits “der Segen”; “zegen (neer)” is de verleden tijd meervoud van “(neer)zijgen”;
(Denk aan de “open” en “gesloten” lettergrepen !).

Het werkwoord “wennen” is in het Nederlands niet wederkerig en naar mijn gevoel moet “eraan” gesplitst worden.

Dus niet:

“Ik moet mij nog eraan wenen dat …”

maar wel:

“Ik moet er nog aan wennen dat …”

Niet echt een fout, maar wel speektaal: “’t” i.p.v. “het”.

In mijn vorige post vergat ik te vermelden dat sommige adjectieven nooit verbogen worden:

adjectieven die al eindigen op “-e” of “-en” zoals “mauve”, “gedegen”, “open” en “gesloten”;
adjectieven uit een vreemde taal zoals “plastic” (maar: “plastiek/plastieken”).

Mogelijk ben ik nog enkele gevallen vergeten daar ik in mijn moedertaal (en meestal ook in andere talen) op “automatische piloot” vlieg. (Merk op dat in het Nederlands, in tegenstelling tot het Duits, “vergeten” met “zijn” wordt vervoegd.)

In het Nederlands worden een aantal grammaticale termen naast elkaar gebruikt:

grammatica = spraakkunst;
grammaticaal = spraakkundig;
substantief = zelfstandig naamwoord;
adjectief = bijvoeglijk naamwoord;
possessiefpronomen = bezittelijk voornaamwoord; enz.

In Duitse grammaticahandboeken is dat niet anders.


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens de ANS kan vergeten zowel met "hebben" als "zijn" worden vervoegd. (met "hebben" als het betekent: "_er niet aan denken te_ ...", "_verzuimen te_ ..."


----------

